# Wer wühlt und frisst im Uferbereich?



## Annett (6. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

am Wochenende fielen mir schiefe Stängel vom großen Schachtelhalm im Uferbereich unseres Teiches auf. Dran gezogen und festgestellt, dass sie angefressen waren. Danach das __ Moos am Boden, was reichlich vorhanden war und ist, beseitigt und einige Gänge entdeckt.
   
Was könnte da fressen und wühlen und wie bekomme ich das/die Tierchen los? 

Es ist mittlerweile der gesamte Uferbereich betroffen, es wächst fast nichts, weil es vermutlich sofort verspeist wird.


----------



## Haggard (6. Apr. 2017)

Könnten das nicht Wühlmäuse sein ? Ist der Wasserspiegel immer so hoch oder war es vorher trocken ? Ansonsten vielleicht Nutrias ?


----------



## Joachim (6. Apr. 2017)

Wühlmäuse im so nassen?

Nutrias wären dann aber doch selbst uns aufgefallen.  Die sind ja schon einiges größer und der Teich ist ja überschaubar.


----------



## laolamia (6. Apr. 2017)

bauwuetige amseln?


----------



## Haggard (6. Apr. 2017)

Vögel nehmen auch gerne "Sachen" auseinander, das kann wohl sein.

@Joachim ,wegen der Nässe fragte ich ja, ob die Stellen, wo die Gänge sind, sonst trocken liegen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> Wühlmäuse im so nassen?



Hi Joachim,

Schermäuse, meißt als Wasserratten bezeichnet,  sind auch Wühlmäuse

MfG Frank


----------



## Joachim (6. Apr. 2017)

Na im Moment sitzen die Katzen, bzw. eine häufig am Teich. Müssen wir mal sehen obs aufhört oder nicht.

Wie kann man die ggf. weg bekommen? Falle im Wasser wird ja wohl eher nichts.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Apr. 2017)

Hallöle Ihr's !
Ihr habt nicht zufällig freilaufende Bauern bei Euch ?

Ach nee ----------  natürlich ,
Habt ihr als Bauern , freilaufende __ Enten oder Gänse ??? Die können das auch wenn sie Futter suchen !


Joachim schrieb:


> Wie kann man die ggf. weg bekommen?


 

..........
Oooooch menno den falschen Code !? In der Vorschau geht es !


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2017)

So aufgerissen habe ich das, damit die Katzen besser ran kommen. Es geht aber frisch fröhlich weiter..... 

Der Wasserstand war niedriger. Ich dachte, ich kann dem Tierchen mit einer nassen Bude die Suppe versalzen und habe den Teich Randvoll laufen lassen. Scheint aber nicht so richtig zu funktionieren. :-(


----------



## Joachim (6. Apr. 2017)

Doch ne Wasserratte?   Ne Fotofalle wäre jetzt hilfreich.


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2017)

müsst Dich halt mal auf Lauer legen !

so  


oder





so   




schönes WE


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo ihr !
Habt ihr ,
nun Karsten am Teich erlegt ? Oder was anderes Außerirdisches ?


----------

